# I <3 Khazrak (doodle)



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a quick sketch I did when waiting for coffee to cool down. (actually, I think it was espresso).
I wanted a cartoony style and still keep some menace in it.
I inked it in later while on the phone and just kind of dugg it. 
a fun start at a larger nerdy world!

enjoy


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work  thats really good for a quick sketch


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

That's a quick sketch?

It took me 2 and a half hours to crappily try and draw a nurgle symbol today. 

Great Khazrak though!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

notsoevil said:


> That's a quick sketch?
> 
> It took me 2 and a half hours to crappily try and draw a nurgle symbol today.
> 
> Great Khazrak though!


Are you kidding? I can draw a Nurgle symbol in half a minute, and it would have looked great.

I like the Khazrak, and i like that some people are as quick drawing as i am. I'll see if i can find some rep behind the sofa!

Edit: Found it!


----------

